# Cari lettori



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2016)

Carissime o carissimi

jerrydrake,nec67,loneranger,solandra,barone,dissolta,danilo231,krona,riomare,wixye,michela80,boob,margot,etc.... insomma cari lettori quotidiani o quasi e cari iscritti che poi non hanno il coraggio di aprire una discussione, vi aspettiamo tutti per leggere le vostre storie.

sì che questo è un forum di timidi, ma aiutateci a vincere sta cappa di timidezza e postate


----------



## Leda (10 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Carissime o carissimi
> 
> jerrydrake,nec67,loneranger,solandra,barone,dissolta,danilo231,krona,riomare,wixye,michela80,boob,margot,etc.... insomma cari lettori quotidiani o quasi e cari iscritti che poi non hanno il coraggio di aprire una discussione, vi aspettiamo tutti per leggere le vostre storie.
> 
> sì che questo è un forum di timidi, ma aiutateci a vincere sta cappa di timidezza e postate


Dici che leggeranno questo appello?


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2016)

voglio essere ottimista


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio essere ottimista


Allora se diventi ottimista tu si rischia la fine del mondo


----------



## MariLea (11 Dicembre 2016)

Certo che leggeranno


----------



## Leda (11 Dicembre 2016)

Intanto tale Veronica28 chiede come si fa a cancellarsi


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Intanto tale Veronica28 chiede come si fa a cancellarsi


Si sarà offesa perché non l'ha citata :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (11 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sarà offesa perché non l'ha citata :rotfl:


Può essere! :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2016)

[video=youtube;pRvOHMWe6jA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRvOHMWe6jA[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;pRvOHMWe6jA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRvOHMWe6jA[/video]


:risata: in effetti ha molto di perpli :risata:


----------

